# need help in installing XRay Astronomy Software



## anurag (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello to all,

I, Anurag Garg, am not just new to the forum but also new to the FreeBSD. I was using Linux (gentoo) for the past 9 years but wanted to try a real *nix. I am also an amateur astronomer and work with X-Ray data of Cluster of Galaxies provided by Chandra and use heasoft software for the purpose (http://heasarc.gsfc.nasa.gov/lheasoft/).

I am using freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 (FreeBSD desktop 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #4: Mon Apr  2 00:39:32 IST 2012     anurag@desktop:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DESKTOP-04.12  amd64) gcc46, xorg-minimal, gnome2 and gmake. 

I was trying to install it from source and I have checked for the dependencies and to my belief I am using all, but it failed with an error. 

To begin with *I* had to provide an extra CFLAGS=-DgFortran to make it run; this flag was never required on linux if libstdc++.so is installed. After that while it was trying to install one of its components PGPLOT, *I* received another error


```
gmake hd-std-subdir
gmake[7]: Entering directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/BUILD_DIR'
gmake[8]: Entering directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/pgplot'
The second argument must be one of the following operating systems:
  aix alliant arc bsd convex cray cygwin darwin dos epix2 freebsd fujitsu gnuwin32 hp irix linux linux64 mac msdos next
 openstep osf1 salford sol2 solx86 sun4 ultrix vms win
The second argument must be one of the following operating systems:
  aix alliant arc bsd convex cray cygwin darwin dos epix2 freebsd fujitsu gnuwin32 hp irix linux linux64 mac msdos next
 openstep osf1 salford sol2 solx86 sun4 ultrix vms win
gmake[8]: *** [pgtmp/makefile] Error 1
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/pgplot'
gmake[7]: *** [hd-std-subdir] Error 2
gmake[7]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/BUILD_DIR'
gmake[6]: *** [subdir] Error 2
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/BUILD_DIR'
gmake[5]: *** [subdir-pgplot] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/BUILD_DIR'
gmake[4]: *** [all-pgplot] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/BUILD_DIR'
gmake[3]: *** [hd-std-all-subdirs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/BUILD_DIR'
gmake[2]: *** [all-subdirs] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/BUILD_DIR'
gmake[1]: *** [hd-std-all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/home/anurag/Downloads/heasoft-6.12/tcltk/BUILD_DIR'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2
```

Regards
Anurag


----------



## zennybsd (Apr 11, 2012)

> The second argument must be one of the following operating systems:
> aix alliant arc bsd convex cray cygwin darwin dos epix2 freebsd fujitsu gnuwin32 hp irix linux linux64 mac msdos next
> openstep osf1 salford sol2 solx86 sun4 ultrix vms win



@anurag: Did you add the second argument 'freebsd'? Just guessing as I do not use the software.


----------



## anurag (Apr 12, 2012)

*Installing Xspec*

Thanks for the reply. Seen is that it reads OS from the screen and there is no option to give it as an argument as it asks to run a configuration file and then *make*. *I*n the make process it compiles many softwares one after another.

What I have understood by reading a few configuration files is that it uses a function gethostname() to get the host name and this function is not available.

Also, right now I am able to run this software's linux binaries under linux emulation layer, and it seems like the only options feasible to me, since HEASARC (Developing Institute of this Software) does not give any kind of support for FreeBSD and support only Linux and Mac OS.

Thanks again.


----------

